# Blazer Helix Jig for Field Arrows



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

smallest i've used it on were Easton lightspeeds. worked ok.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

They should work in it....I have Medallions and Nanos with at least that much helical on them. 

I wouldn't dream of putting Blazers on those arrows though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! What fletching would you suggest? I was looking at the 1.5" Shield Cut X-Vanes.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Mitchhunt said:


> Thanks guys! What fletching would you suggest? I was looking at the 1.5" Shield Cut X-Vanes.


If you are gonna go with X-Vanes, I'd go with the 1.75s. I have them on my ACCs and they do well. Those or the FlexFletch 187s.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

haven't had much luck using the shield cut x vanes at 2.25 on victory x ringers. the 1.5's work pretty well on my lightspeeds.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

1.75" X-Vanes fletched on a Helix jig work just fine for my Victory VAP's, and they are pretty skinny.

I also fletch the 1.75" X-Vanes onto my wife's Carbon Impact 1200's, and they are only .210" diameter, that's REAL skinny.

To fletch the CI's I did make a small modification to the Helix jig. I'll show a picture below of where I cut off the plastic guide block, which lets the arrow holder rise higher to put the skinny shafts up against the vane clamp - it's really not needed.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I use a helical clamp on my Bohning jig to install my FFS-187 vanes on the Carbon One shafts I use. Works good!!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

_They make a grey colored Straight clamp that comes with a arrow holder for skinny shafts for these jigs...I know this thread is months old,but I wanted to add that info...._


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks OMO! I have a buddy who wanted me to help him fletch his arrows, but wanted straight fletch. May have to look into this.


----------

